# Sorority Log (Pic Heavy)



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

(sorry for blurry pics ahead of time)
Well, since Fishizzle is a bit old now, and not really a baby anymore (lol), I'm putting together a new log for my soon-to-be sorority girls. Right now they're all under quarantine, until I'm sure everyone is without illness. 
A little info on the girls:
Fishizzle was my first girl, I got her as a baby from Petco. I've had her since May 14, 2013, and she was my inspiration for the sorority. I told myself that if she was a girl (she was too young to tell when I got her), my ten gallon would be the new home of a sorority. 

























Next we have Fire. I got Fire from Walmart, about 2.5 hours away from my home, on June 8, 2013. She was actually labeled as male, as the store "no longer sold females." Obviously someone wasn't too good at sexing bettas XD I took her home, after paying much more than I would have liked, and I'm very glad I did! She is a wonderful little girl just bursting with personality.


























After that, we have Moon, a tri-colored DT. I got her at Petco on June 10, 2013. She is so adorable with her little white face! And her attitude is huge XD I have a feeling she'll end up being the Alpha of the tank.
















(cont.)


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Next, we have River. I got her at Atlas (LPS) on June 10, 2013. She is such a cutie! Her personality hasn't really come out yet though.


























Next, we have the new girl, who has yet to be named (by my friend). I just got her today (June 16, 2013) and she is such a cutie!





























Thats all of the girls (for now, lol). I'll be updating this thread often, so keep an eye out or subscribe.

On a final note, thank you SO much, lilnaugrim, for helping me out with with all of my questions and concerns about the sorority and so much more!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Also, a link to a video I took earlier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opDwtOIeXug&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Your new red girl looks like my girl Cherry! 

I love that pic of Moon to where she's facing the camera haha cutie!!

This is going to be a great sorority!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

But you should totally get some yellow/orange in there ASAP! lol

I looked at Petco/Petsmart and there were some cambodian colors and one or two yellow colors but no oranges. There was a beautiful male VT though that was orange with cellophane butterfly!! Beautiful! If I had room for more males, I'd totally snatch him up!!!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Nothing like Fire either 8( There was a beautiful yellow crowntail at Petco when I was getting the new girl, but my mom would have killed me if I came home with her.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol my mom almost did kill me when I brought home a Giant PK girl last night! I'm not at my dad's so she's got to stay in her cup for the time being but she's in clean water right now and she ate 3 pellets this morning! So proud of her. She'll be getting her own thread up soon when I get the chance :-D

Have you tried sneaking Betta's in? I usually can put them in a bag or something when they know I've gone out shopping or whatever and so then they don't see the cup. That or in a backpack and just be super careful is all lol or hidden in the jacket, I've done that as well XD


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

My mom is a hawk XD She can sense when a fish comes in the house, I kid you not. Its insane. I can't wait to see pics of the new girl!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

LMAO! that's great XD

My mom is rather oblivious but that's fine with me XD She wouldn't have noticed if I just brought it upstairs and brought a bowl of water randomly up stairs....but I had her on the kitchen counter while I was acclimating her over a few hours since her water was super nasty. And usually with my dad he doesn't notice if I get new fish but I usually tell him anyway since he does enjoy talking with me and likes that I have a good hobby. And as my mom's boyfriend says "there are worse additions!" he'd know since he's quitting smoking and he's doing so well but it is difficult for him


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

they are all so pretty!!! my favorite is moon!!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> LMAO! that's great XD
> 
> My mom is rather oblivious but that's fine with me XD She wouldn't have noticed if I just brought it upstairs and brought a bowl of water randomly up stairs....but I had her on the kitchen counter while I was acclimating her over a few hours since her water was super nasty. And usually with my dad he doesn't notice if I get new fish but I usually tell him anyway since he does enjoy talking with me and likes that I have a good hobby. And as my mom's boyfriend says "there are worse additions!" he'd know since he's quitting smoking and he's doing so well but it is difficult for him


Lol, I wish I could just bring fish into the house XD My mom would have made me take them back. Thats good that your mom's boyfriend quit smoking! I wish my dad would do the same -.- I'd rather be addicted to fish any day XD


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

jesssan2442 said:


> they are all so pretty!!! my favorite is moon!!


Thanks! Moon is my favorite too


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Everyone is doing well! Might be getting another girl today, I saw one online that I absolutely could not resist. Fingers crossed that she is still at the store when my dad goes to check her out for me! I put a reserve on her, but never got any confirmation from the store that they got my email. Hopefully no one got to her first.

I'll update pics later, just did a water change and the water hasn't settled yet.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

A little snapshot of three of the girls. The red girl has been named Queen Mistivious by my friend. Also Moon and Fishizzle.










Vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B87mi9I5IQ8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So cute! Plants are lookin real good too! Lovin' that anacharis ;-)


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

My new girl! A DS Halfmoon marble from the MN betta shop (http://www.mnbettashop.com)

Vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PyqKigsdwA


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

Awwww... She's beautiful!! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Not yet, still thinking on it ^^


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Came home from a sleepover at a friend's to find that three of the girls had escaped their cups. No injuries or tears in fins, so I'm going to let them deal with themselves and set up their hierarchy, since they only had three days of QT left anyway. NO idea how they got out, I hope the other two newer ones don't get out o.o


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Try covering the holes on top, they can jump out of them sometimes especially if the cup is tilted like you have them. I find it better to fill the cup almost to the top so that it floats upright and they don't try to jump straight up because they know it won't work.

Just be super careful though is all. They should be fine, but keep an eagle eye on them just in case


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Everyone is doing awesome, though River was a pig this morning and kept grabbing food from everyone XD No aggressiveness, though I feel like I'm waiting for a bomb to explode.

Vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH-x4Is6jqk&feature=youtu.be
(the noise in the background is my jealous cat xD)


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

Ugh, I'd kill for a DT female! I can't get one locally, they never have any, only CT and VT. 

Very pretty girls, I hope it all continues to go well. I remember that bomb feeling like you are describing. I felt that way for about a month. It's been since March and my girls are doing great, hardly ever any issue. Even when one gets a torn fin, it's super minor.


----------



## Subliminate (May 30, 2013)

I am absurdly jealous of your DTs! I had two DT females but they've both passed and I haven't found any since. My Petco doesn't have them but maybe they'll start carrying them.

Lovely sorority!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

My petco usually carries them, and that's all they have at my LPS. Though the ones at my LPS aren't very colorful, I was surprised that they had a blue one. Usually they're just a really dull red and all have stripes on them (not sure if they're stress stripes or wild stripes.) 

Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Canis said:


> (not sure if they're stress stripes or wild stripes.)


Most likely stress stripes, there's really no "wild stripes" except for wild type markings on the fins but the bodies are always solid due to the plating of color, they're not exactly capable of keeping lines like that except for marbles but that's a completely different story and not at all wild types haha.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Most likely stress stripes, there's really no "wild stripes" except for wild type markings on the fins but the bodies are always solid due to the plating of color, they're not exactly capable of keeping lines like that except for marbles but that's a completely different story and not at all wild types haha.


Oh, alright! Thanks for the info!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Np!


----------



## ashlovesbettas (Apr 27, 2013)

love your sorority
4 males cherry, black head, spots, lavender
2 girls Blu, taily


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

The last lady is a cutie pie. o:


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

6/23

Vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs5MbjKVRcE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

The newest girl has been named Arka ^^


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

She is definitely my favorite. Her fins are soooo long!!! At least they look really long in the video...


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

This is an awesome sorority! I wish I could start one.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Rosencrantz32 said:


> She is definitely my favorite. Her fins are soooo long!!! At least they look really long in the video...


They're pretty long compared to my other girls, but not long enough to confuse as a male ^^ 



Dwarden3 said:


> This is an awesome sorority! I wish I could start one.


Thanks! They're really awesome, I love the colors you can get in one tank.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Ordered a tiger nerite today to clean up the algae I have everywhere. The guppies are finally going the same day it comes. Is there any way to tell the gender of a snail? Not that I need to know, but I'd like to name it accordingly if possible XD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

All your girls are gorgeous! 

I saw some pics of almost the whole tank, do you have any? 
All your plants look really cool and super healthy


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks!!!

The plants actually don't look that great when you see the whole tank XD They're pretty random and some of them aren't even in the gravel all the way, lol. I can't get a pic of the whole thing because the lights in the tank cause a huge glare on my camera, sorry!


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

If I remember correctly from middle school (I'm in my 30s now...lol), I think snails are hermaphrodites. Meaning they have both male and female reproductive organs. So choose a name that fits both genders.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Vickytoria3112 said:


> If I remember correctly from middle school (I'm in my 30s now...lol), I think snails are hermaphrodites. Meaning they have both male and female reproductive organs. So choose a name that fits both genders.


Only some snails are. Ramshorns need a pair, but they could both be female and then one would change to be a male. I think Mysteries/Apples are hermaphrodites and Nerites also need a male and female but cannot reproduce in freshwater ;-)


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

The girls are doing awesome!!! Sorry that I can't get pics, I have a bit of an algae problem and I can't scrub it off faster than it comes back while waiting for the water to clear from scrubbing it the first time. I'm really limiting the light now, so hopefully it'll slow down to the point where Snaily (great name, huh? XD) can finish his cleanup. He is doing a pretty good job so far for his tiny size!


----------



## 24carat (Jun 11, 2013)

I love this log. Your girlies are precious and watching you build up your sorority has been inspiration for mine. Good luck!


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

I was wondering why there hasn't been an update on your sorority. I hope you can get the algae cleaned up soon! I wanna see how your girls are doing


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My cats look at me like I've lost my mind when I talk to my fish! They can't figure out who I am talking to. Obviously it should be them. Looks like you found some lovely girls!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

24carat said:


> I love this log. Your girlies are precious and watching you build up your sorority has been inspiration for mine. Good luck!


Thanks  


Rosencrantz32 said:


> I was wondering why there hasn't been an update on your sorority. I hope you can get the algae cleaned up soon! I wanna see how your girls are doing


Lol, yeah. Arka is marbling quite a bit around her head, so I can't wait to get some pics up for comparison! 



jadaBlu said:


> My cats look at me like I've lost my mind when I talk to my fish! They can't figure out who I am talking to. Obviously it should be them. Looks like you found some lovely girls!


LOL, mine sits there and cries and cries when I am near the fish :roll: Probably wondering why I'm talking to what she thinks is a snack, lol. Thank you so much!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Got a video today, all of the girls were at the front waiting for their morning feeding, lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4Btgv04pAE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I love your DTs! I want a CT or DT for my sorority eventually  Your tank looks great...I love the plants!


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

Your girls are all so pretty! They are so adorable! I could probably sit and watch them all day lol


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Got some pics, most are blurry though XD


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Found Moon dead this morning, beaten to a pulp. No idea what happened, but all of the girls have torn up fins. Gonna go cry in a corner now.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

:-( :-( :-( :-( :-( I'll go cry in the corner with you and give you a hug. I'm really sorry Canis :-( Moon was beautiful.

Are you using Stress Coat all the time for them?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Omg I'm so sorry  That is my worst nightmare  I wonder what happened in there. R.I.P. Moon


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

I'm so so sorry  I can't even imagine what that must be like, waking up and finding one of your girls dead. That's horrible  I'm so sorry!


----------

